# Schwinn MP97 24" Marman Twin



## 56 Vette (May 8, 2018)

Hi all, my Dad picked up what I believe is a 48 Schwinn with a Whizzer kit, however, the motor mounts and tank just don't seem to fit with Whizzer. It has 24" Schwinn tubular S2 rims with no knurling, Schwinn fore brake, non locking fork, wide Mesinger seat, Whizzer controls, correct looking brake strap, and just has a cool vibe to it. The tank is 2 pieces, with a compartment on the left, and the motor mounts just don't seem correct for a Whizzer. Of course it didn't come with a motor. The serial appears to be M 4507 in a weird pattern. Any help identifying this bike would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Joe. P.s. there are no indents on the seat stays like Whizzers have.


----------



## Bentspokes (May 8, 2018)

I think that your Dad found a Schwinn set up for a Marmon or  Jack and Heintz  engine kit.


----------



## Whizzerick (May 9, 2018)

Score!


----------



## whizzerbug (May 9, 2018)

what you have is a Schwinn whizzer S10 model came out in august 1948, the correct engine would be an H model, the jack and heintz  tank,motor mount, and clutch will bring big bucks on ebay more than enough to get the parts to get it back to original ...great score


----------



## 56 Vette (May 9, 2018)

Thanks so much for the info guys! This gives me some direction on what to help Dad research, I knew this group would be able to help! Thanks, Joe. I'll be sure keep you posted as to which way he decides to put it back together.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2019)

updates??


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Nov 8, 2019)

I am no pro, but this seems somewhat rare to me as it appears to be a factory MP97 Schwinn frame, but a 24" version. I have never seen one of these before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 26, 2020)

Been a while on this one, but finally an update! At the Memory Lane swap this past week, my Dad brought the bike to my vendor spot, of course it got more attention than the stuff I had for sale! Lol. Had a few people look it over and one gentleman said he had a spare Marmon engine he was going to power a CWC cycletruck with. Well the next day, he brought back to the swap what he had, a motor, bracket, clutch, tank, exhaust pipes, and a muffler. We didn't need the mounting bracket or clutch, so dad ended up buying all the other pieces. Other than the impossible happening actually finding this set up, the door in the tank he bought, matched perfect to his original tank. The engine looks great, pistons look good, rings look new and the jugs have no ridge or scoring. Gonna be putting it back together this winter, but if anyone has a line on a manual for torq specs, or assembly steps, we would greatly appreciate it. As far as the frame it does appear to be a MP97 frame, that was set up originally with a Marmon engine. We're unsure how many 24" vs 26" frames were made, but it looks like the S10 frame was a 24" cantilever, so were assuming the MP97 was 24" as well. But very cool the 48 catalog says this frame was for a Marmon engine. Hopefully more updates sooner rather than later! Have a good one Joe


----------

